

Recent research into the rock art and function of Nawarla Gabarnmang, Australia - DrScump
http://australianarchaeology.com/2013/04/recent-research-into-the-rock-art-and-function-of-nawarla-gabarnmang-jawoyn-country-northern-territory/

======
fit2rule
This is a very fascinating subject, but it appears that the link is down at
the moment - has anyone any insight into these excavations and what they may
have discovered? It is absolutely fascinating that this artwork has survived
40,000+ years of human occupation, and I think its probably one of the wonders
of the world that we are able to discover such things, even now. It sure puts
the Western world into perspective - Gabarnmang is 8x older than our existing
sense of civilization. A truly wonderful discovery which I hope will bring
context to the world today - especially in relation to our modern
understanding of the ancient civilization of the indigenous Australians who,
alas, have suffered greatly as a result of our Western, European, ignorance of
the world around us. I sure hope we are able to preserve these cultural
treasures long beyond the current century .. and I also hope we discover more
from this wonderful site.

If anyone has anything else to contribute about the excavation and discoveries
in Gabarnmang, I for one would love to hear about it. Ancient society as
expressed by the discovery and interpretation of the remaining artistic
artifacts is a topic that should be very well respected by us modernist,
technology oriented peoples..

